# cheap thrills at walmart-adult content



## desertlites (Mar 11, 2008)

Subject: Cheap Thrill At WalMart 



A man was in a long line at Wal-Mart.  As he got to the register he realized he had forgotten to get condoms, so he asked the checkout girl if she could have some brought up to the register.  She asked, 'What size condoms?' The customer replied that he didn't know.  She asked him to drop his pants.  He did.  She reached over the counter, grabbed hold of him and called over the intercom, 'One box of large condoms, Register 5.' 

The next man in line thought this was interesting, and like most of us, was up for a cheap thrill.  When he got up to the register, he told the checker that he too had forgotten to get condoms, and asked if she could have some brought to the register for him.  She asked him what size, and he stated that he didn't know.  She asked him to drop his pants.  He did.  She gave him a quick feel, picked up the intercom and said, 'One box of medium-sized condoms, Register 5.' 

A few customers back was this teenage boy.  He thought what he had seen was way too cool.  He had never had any type of sexual contact with a live female, so he thought this was his chance.  When he got to the register he told the checker he needed some condoms.  She asked him what size and he said he didn't know.?  She asked him to drop his pants and he did.  She reached over the counter, gave him a quick squeeze, then picked up the intercom and said...  (you'll love this one...................) !  'Cleanup, Register 5' 



document.getElementById("MsgContainer").innerHTML=  '\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a\x3cmeta http-equiv\x3dContent-Type content\x3d\x22text\x2fhtml\x3b charset\x3dunicode\x22\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cmeta name\x3dGenerator content\x3d\x22Microsoft SafeHTML\x22\x3e\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a\x3cstyle\  x3e\x0d\x0a\x3c\x2fstyle\x3e\x0d\x0a\x0d\x0a\x0d\x  0a\x3cdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3  e\x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3eSubject\x3a Cheap Thrill At WalMart \x0d\x0a\x3c\x2ffont\x3e\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x3c\x2fdiv  \x3e\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e\u00a0\x3c\x  2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e\x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3eA man was in a long line at Wal-Mart.\u00a0 As he \x0d\x0agot to the register he realized he had forgotten to get condoms, so he asked the \x0d\x0acheckout girl if she could have some brought up to the register.\u00a0 She \x0d\x0aasked, \x27What size condoms\x3f\x27 The customer replied that he didn\x27t know.\u00a0 She \x0d\x0aasked him to drop his pants.\u00a0 He did.\u00a0 She reached over the counter, \x0d\x0agrabbed hold of him and called over the intercom, \x27One box of large condoms, \x0d\x0aRegister 5.\x27 \x3c\x2ffont\x3e\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e  \x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3e\x3c\x2ffont\x3e\u00a0\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e  \x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e\x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3eThe next man in line thought this was interesting, \x0d\x0aand like most of us, was up for a cheap thrill.\u00a0 When he got up to the \x0d\x0aregister, he told the checker that he too had forgotten to get condoms, and \x0d\x0aasked if she could have some brought to the register for him.\u00a0 She asked \x0d\x0ahim what size, and he stated that he didn\x27t know.\u00a0 She asked him to drop \x0d\x0ahis pants.\u00a0 He did.\u00a0 She gave him a quick feel, picked up the intercom \x0d\x0aand said, \x27One box of medium-sized condoms, Register 5.\x27 \x3c\x2ffont\x3e\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e  \x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3e\x3c\x2ffont\x3e\u00a0\x3c\x2fdiv\x3e  \x0d\x0a\x3cdiv\x3e\x3cfont face\x3dArial size\x3d2\x3eA few customers back was this teenage boy.\u00a0 He \x0d\x0athought what he had seen was way too cool.\u00a0 He had never had any type of \x0d\x0asexual contact with a live female, so he thought this was his chance.\u00a0 When \x0d\x0ahe got to the register he told the checker he needed some condoms.\u00a0 She \x0d\x0aasked him what size and he said he didn\x27t know.\x3f\u00a0 She asked him to drop his \x0d\x0apants and he did.\u00a0 She reached over the counter, gave him a quick squeeze, \x0d\x0athen picked up the intercom and said...\u00a0 \x28you\x27ll love this \x0d\x0aone...................\x29 \x21\u00a0 \x27Cleanup, Register 5\x27 \x0d\x0a\x3c\x2ffont\x3e\x3cbr\x3e\x3cbr\x3e\x3c\x  2fdiv\x3e\x0d\x0a';


----------



## blacklab (Mar 11, 2008)

LMAO!!!! to to funny


----------



## abelman (Mar 11, 2008)

The 2 second hero, LOL!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 11, 2008)

That's to funny for sure!  What are the hyroglypics (spellin I'm sure) on the end of your post?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 11, 2008)

those are translations to other extaterestial smokin forums!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure but I think somtin got mistranslated in about line 12, they burnt the butt!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 12, 2008)

Haaahaaahaaahaaa!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good One! I can remember when control was a problem. But age has a way of smoothing things out. I just hope I don't get too much more "smoothed out."


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2008)

How do they smoke in a methane atmosphere on Jupiter??


----------



## desertlites (Mar 12, 2008)

instantaneously Rich(what we call micro)


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hehehehe..but wait... lack of oxidizer!


----------



## kookie (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats funny.......


----------

